# October POTM Voting Thread



## runnah (Nov 3, 2014)

1. Balloon Child - CorrieMichael







2. Foggy Morning Mountain View by JustJazzie





3. Eye of the Sea, by Majeed Badizadegan






4. Fall in Vermont- Moss Glen Falls by jsecordphoto





5. Tartia-Engal Falls | CT Explorations by D-B-J





6. Tree and Clouds by Sleist






7. Cup Moth Caterpillars by orionmystery






8. Sometimes, it's worth getting up at 5:15 am by Simplybarb





9. Doors by mmaria






10. Luminant sky behind a misty web by Oldhippy






11. Snack Time 2 by bulldurham






12. Raindrops on the Deck by Davefromct






13. Alexis by DanOstergren






14. DIF by MSnowy






15. Domicile by @Austin Greene






16. Wee Chickadee by PixelRabbit






17. Shapes of the Sea by Majeed Badizadegan






18. Deadwood...an epic sunrise. by JTPhotography






19. Around the Bend by Majeed Badizadegan




Around the Bend [Spirit Falls, WA] by Majeed Badizadegan, on Flickr

20. An Ode to Summer by D-B-J




An Ode to Summer by f_one_eight, on Flickr


----------



## shefjr (Nov 3, 2014)

Wow! Another tough month! There are a lot of really wonderful images here!


----------



## waday (Nov 3, 2014)

Lots of great images! Congrats to all nominated!


----------



## Heather Koch (Nov 5, 2014)

Some awesome photos! VOTE, VOTE, VOTE.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 5, 2014)

Seriously, what awesome entries.. It almost felt like betrayal to vote for one of these over the others.


----------



## Heather Koch (Nov 5, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> Seriously, what awesome entries.. It almost felt like betrayal to vote for one of these over the others.



Honestly, exactly what I thought... Glad I'm not alone on that one


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 11, 2014)

We sure have some talented people among us. Seriously, how can one ever choose a favorite from this pool?


----------



## weepete (Nov 20, 2014)

It's hard allright, there are some serious quality shots here.


----------



## Designer (Nov 22, 2014)

Bumping.


----------

